# VW dealers are wacked...



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

philippek said:


> :rofl: :lmao:
> 
> The Rizzo Method makes so much more sense to me now.


I'd love to take credit for it, but alas....twas not me.
When's the last time someone tried it on you??


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I'd love to take credit for it, but alas....twas not me.
> When's the last time someone tried it on you??


I'll still get it from time to time...maybe once a quarter I'll get a form email with every BMW center in California cc'd, with varying degrees of aggression, all of them with some variation of: "All of you guys are scum, I don't care who I deal with, I just want the best deal, and all of you can fight over me now."

And now whenever I see those emails I'll just think 'unibrow' and :bustingup


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

My daily driver is a 00 VW NB 1.9 tdi.
When people ask about owning a VW, my answers is. Get a Bentley manual, basic metric tools, and a Vag-Com cable/ software. Then never take your car to the dealership service???department. 
Got 123k on the odometer still gets mid 40's mpg and I climb Turnagain Pass in 5th @ 75 - 80 with some go-pedal left.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

sno_duc said:


> My daily driver is a 00 VW NB 1.9 tdi.
> When people ask about owning a VW, my answers is. Get a Bentley manual, basic metric tools, and a Vag-Com cable/ software. Then never take your car to the dealership service???department.
> Got 123k on the odometer still gets mid 40's mpg and I climb Turnagain Pass in 5th @ 75 - 80 with some go-pedal left.


any specific connectors for the Vag-Com like, i think, GT1, requires a serial cable.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

chivas said:


> any specific connectors for the Vag-Com like, i think, GT1, requires a serial cable.


Got mine thru Kerma TDI along with a new ( slighty larger ) turbo, Koni FSD's, Bosio nozzles, and a few other goodies.
But it is a Ross Tech.
http://www.ross-tech.com/products.html
I believe they make a version for just about everything VW-Audi makes.

If you you start playing be very careful, write down all the values before you change anything, it allows you to change just about everything.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

chivas said:


> any specific connectors for the Vag-Com like, i think, GT1, requires a serial cable.


07 is CAN-BUS. I have one, but it wont do you any good without the software, and you'd have to hack to get around the licensing requirement...

Vag-com is great because I can check all my fault codes before I take the car in, turned off the DRL's, activated window/sunroof from the keyfob and cleared all the airbag faults from when I installed the stereo.


----------

